# This Is How We Rough It.



## Wooie1958 (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally got around to putting a few pics on.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 19, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Finally got around to putting a few pics on.
> 
> 
> So where are they ? Obviously floating round the "! Interweb "



nice piccies of the invisible or is a snowman intheartic lol


http://s1281.beta.photobucket.com/user/oldish_hippy/media/20121025_1231_06_zps09adba18.mp4.html    how to do pictures


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi OH, Photobucket has a new page format. I have got round to most of it but cannot find a way of copying a picture to post on WC. Please could you tell me how it is done. Thank you.


----------



## maingate (Nov 19, 2012)

If you have Windows 7, you do not need anything else. You do it all (including resizing) from 'My Pictures'.


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 19, 2012)

roughing it........looks like a big job to me very nice
like the bit carpet under the awning 
missing a few scatter cushions me thinks


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, right! :lol-061:

Lucky so and so's... :lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 19, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> roughing it........looks like a big job to me very nice
> like the bit carpet under the awning
> missing a few scatter cushions me thinks





Hi Gazza,

The " Carpet " is plastic, bought at the " Western Motorhome Show " a few years back for £30.

You can roll it, fold it, waterproof and it`s light .


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 19, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Finally got around to putting a few pics on.



How would you like to live in one of these. Took the photo in the Grampians in State of Victoria, Australia. It was for sale but no price tag on it.


----------



## Beemer (Nov 19, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Finally got around to putting a few pics on.



Is the trailer to carry the motorbike? :cool1:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 19, 2012)

maingate said:


> If you have Windows 7, you do not need anything else. You do it all (including resizing) from 'My Pictures'.



Thanks Jim, all sorted.☺


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 19, 2012)

Beemer said:


> Is the trailer to carry the motorbike? :cool1:






Hi there,

Not a motorbike but 2 electric bikes, i also cannibalised a Fiamma Bike Rack and fitted it inside so they

were kept dry and nice and safe.

The trailer had the " Combination Ramp Door " so it was very easy to load and unload.

Regards

Graham.


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 19, 2012)

Beemer said:


> Is the trailer to carry the motorbike? :cool1:



Ohhh...I assumed that's where the Butler slept...


----------



## MATS (Nov 20, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> Finally got around to putting a few pics on.



Is that a rough campsite in the last picture...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 20, 2012)

MATS said:


> Is that a rough campsite in the last picture...





It was quite an ordeal ! 

Terribly rough road and nearly tripped as i crossed the bridge, on the way for my morning shower........LOL.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 20, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> roughing it........looks like a big job to me very nice
> like the bit carpet under the awning
> missing a few scatter cushions me thinks




Hi Gazza,

These are who i got the matting off :-   Moroccan Matting

When they do the " Shows " there is always deals on the day for cash.

Regards.

Graham.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually, it's a very nice set-up Wooie, and I'm just purely and simply dead jealous!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 20, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Actually, it's a very nice set-up Wooie, and I'm just purely and simply dead jealous!




*Thank You.*


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 20, 2012)

AuldTam said:


> Ohhh...I assumed that's where the Butler slept...






Nahhhh, we always employ a " Local Yokel " strictly on a temporary basis of coarse for cash...............LOL.


----------

